# FBSD server behind Internet proxy requiring tls cert for authentication. Where can the cert be installed on FreeBSD?



## hgeorges (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi. The subject line says it all. Is there such a possibility? If it is, instructions would be very appreciated! 

(the fbsd version I'm dealing with is 8.4
export HTTP_PROXY... is not sufficient
)
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2020)

hgeorges said:


> the fbsd version I'm dealing with is 8.4


FreeBSD 8.4 has been End-of-Life since August 2015. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 5, 2020)

Apart from what SirDice says (which is very correct, 8.4 is ancient and running it is insane ...)

The base FreeBSD operating system does not use a SSL certificate (they are typically not called TLS certificates). Certain servers can use the certificates. The most common server to need a certificate is probably Apache. The certificates can be stored many places; since I use LetsEncrypt for my certificates, mine are stored in /usr/local/etc/letencrypt/... in several subdirectories. The important part is that the Apache configuration in /usr/local/etc/apache24/extra/httpd-ssl.conf points at those certificates. There are other servers that may need certificates (e-mail ...), which all have configuration files that point at the certificates.

All this has very little to do with proxies, and with environment variables. As far as I understand, configuring a proxy helps the web browser, not the server.


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 5, 2020)

This looks interesting, although I haven't tried it. And if it does work, this infomation should be added to the handbook.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 5, 2020)

Interesting point ... I wasn't thinking of the certificates needed for 802.1x authentication servers, I was thinking of the certificates needed for SSL servers.


----------

